# RAMAPO RALLY AUG 15th



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Is quickly approching, Registration is still available at ACTIVE.COM
http://www.active.com/cycling/mahwah-nj/ramapo-rally-btcnj-2010

It's a pretty nice ride and lots of good people. Sign up ride if you can :thumbsup:


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

+1:blush2: 
I'll be doing my usual the 45 miler.
Come on out it's a great ride and very good people.:thumbsup:  
Let's hope for good weather.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll hitting the 100 miler this year with a couple of friends 

++1 on the good weather :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

How many riders normally do this ride... I was interested in doing this ride, even sent out info to a buddy of mine who was all for it.. and then I backed out.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

R1000 said:


> How many riders normally do this ride... I was interested in doing this ride, even sent out info to a buddy of mine who was all for it.. and then I backed out.


Why did you back out? It's a great ride and lots of people of all abilities. I really don't know the number of riders but it's a lot... I'm think maybe a 1000 or less


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I usually ride the 100 for the Ramapo Rally but I never got in shape this year because of bad allergies. I hope everyone has a blast though!


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

can you register on the day of the event ?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes you can definitely register the day of.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I decided to ride the 100K after all... too bad I don't have a Lounge jersey. I'll be sporting my yellow orthodontic smiley jersey instead!


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

cool, ill be there and register right there on sunday.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I can't believe how many people showed up for this today... It had to be the highest turnout ever. I hope everyone had a great time and got back before the rain!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a great time, rode the 100 miles... WOW those hills really gave me a running for my money...

I was caught in the rain maybe about the last mile and half, kind of felt good though


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Finished the 100 miles in 7hrs 5min 57sec. Not too bad right?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Finished the 100 miles in 7hrs 5min 57sec. Not too bad right?


If that's good for you, then good for you !!!


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Do you have total ascent? MayMyRide says about 2800 ft., that I would think is low, based on topo of the route.


----------

